# What day is it?



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

This retirement thing is hard.
=sParty


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> This retirement thing is hard.
> =sParty


Like the number of licks to get to the centre of a tootsie pop, I'll probably never know!~

Kinda jealous though


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

dysfunction said:


> Like the number of licks to get to the centre of a tootsie pop, I'll probably never know!~
> 
> Kinda jealous though


There's a trade-off. You have to be old.

I mean unless you're young and rich. 
=sParty


----------



## soulshaker (Sep 23, 2013)

I can usually tell it's Sunday because the newspaper is bigger. 📅


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> There's a trade-off. You have to be old.
> 
> I mean unless you're young and rich.
> =sParty


I beg to differ. I still don't know what day it is.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

It feels like a Monday.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

What does Monday feel like?


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

You lucky dog, I wish my retirement thing was hard...

I can't even remember the last time I took a box of condoms to the clerk at Wal Mart and asked directions to the fitting room...let alone what day it is.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Sparticus said:


> What does Monday feel like?


Different for you than me, it would seem.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> There's a trade-off. You have to be old.
> 
> I mean unless you're young and rich.
> =sParty


Old's not a problem.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sparticus said:


> What does Monday feel like?


Kinda like when you lock your keys in the car and somehow proceed to lock the car in the garage. Also, the mosquitos are active when you do this and your closest neighbor is 10 miles down the road.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Living well is the best revenge. 6 1/2 more years to go...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mudflap said:


> You lucky dog, I wish my retirement thing was hard...
> 
> I can't even remember the last time I took a box of condoms to the clerk at Wal Mart and asked directions to the fitting room...let alone what day it is.


Based on the few things I've purchased at Wal Mart, I don't think I would trust Wal Mart condoms!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> There's a trade-off. You have to be old.
> 
> I mean unless you're young and rich.
> =sParty


I'm young(ish) and only rich cuz I'm still working.

Have fun, don't get complacent, being retired can be a lot of work.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'm young(ish) and only rich cuz I'm still working.
> 
> Have fun, don't get complacent, being retired can be a lot of work.


Six years in and I'm doing okay. Keeping pretty busy&#8230; lots of house projects. My girlfriend's house - she works me like a rented mule. ??
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> This retirement thing is hard.
> =sParty


Every day is Saturday when you go there, sParty. Easy as it gets!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

BansheeRune said:


> Every day is Saturday when you go there, sParty. Easy as it gets!


I found out today is Saturdaytuesday.
Yesterday was Saturdaymonday.
Tomorrow is Saturdaywednesday.
I'll get this.
=sParty


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

A state of zen for me is not knowing nor caring what day, week, month, year or whatever it is.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Retired days: Thisday, Thatday, Someday, Oneday, Pastday
Apply as appropriate for the situation.

Work days: Monday, Monday, Monday, Monday, Friday.
We have one less Monday this week.


----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

during the lockdown the only way I knew what day it was with the help of the pill organizer I keep my blood pressure pills in. 

What news on Youtube makes life more difficult as its not always timely.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

It's easy to tell what day it is when retired: Monday-Friday are the nice uncrowded days to hit the trails. Saturday and Sunday (and the occasional Monday holiday) are when the crowds are out and I stay home and do chores.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Monday, soon to be Monday Night Football 
Tuesday, garbage day 
Wednesday, landscapers day 
Thursday, soon Thursday Night Football 
Friday, did I watch football last night? 
Saturday, is tomorrow Sunday? 
Sunday, I don't go to church, so...


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

What day IS it? Did I retire and nobody told me?

I never have any idea anymore, made worse by working on different servers in wildly different global timezones. Day and time seem to shift randomly.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Monday-long ride, Tuesday- short ride, or moto ride, Wednesday-gravel ride, Thursday- short ride or moto, Friday-2 hr ride, Saturday-bikes clean, maintenance, moto, Sunday-S & R training, 
moto, work around house....summer only....


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> This retirement thing is hard.
> =sParty


That's how I feel when I'm on vacation. I get 9 weeks a year. Retirement is less than 3 years away! Better get used to it.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytang (Nov 13, 2020)

Since I retired 6 1/2 years ago I rarely know what day it is, much less the actual date. My last day of work was the last day that I wore a watch. When people offer a "Have a nice weekend," I reply with "Thanks, but I'm retired. Every day is the weekend."


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

You guys are certainly silly.

I saw this guy today, he’s wound tight, he tries to satisfy himself by staying busy, always multitasking, yet he’s miserable and left dissatisfied.

I told he needed to stop doing so much, learn to let things go … he’s thirty five and expecting his first kid 🙄 Yup, he’s doomed.

Early this morning I had to set limits on this guy who I call “the worried well”, he’s retired, well off, yet all he thinks about is his health and his anxiety. He’s just 65 yo.

He tells me he wants to stop taking sedatives one week, then the next week he needs extras.

He finally burned me out, so I told him I’m done, you get what you get, now out with you,

He threatened to go see someone else; I’m thinking would you please?!

Its fun working with people, they’re so friggin crazy 😜

I’ll never retire, my work is way to fun 👍


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)




----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> What does Monday feel like?


Soft center with a crunchy outside...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Not what I was expecting, that's good!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

My dad worked for a company that at that time had a policy of no layoffs. They hit a time when they needed to downsize so they offered an incredible deal if you retired early, you would still receive a large percentage of your salary. He took it at 55, worked part time for a year and then fully retired. 

He'd had to wear a blue or grey suit with a white shirt and a tie all those years, despite being an engineer. His first year, he used all his ties to stake up his tomatoes. Mom and he moved to the north Georgia mountains where he hunted, fished and backpacked, did some blacksmithing, made a few black powder guns, kept growing vegetables.

I'm 57. I enjoy my work but have been giving some more thought to retiring. I've thought about going part time at some point, which would be seasonal work rather than working a few days a week. 


––– as an aside, reading back through this I wrote "He'd had to wear…", which would be "He had had to wear…" which can't be right but what I wrote sure sounds right to me. I suppose I could have said "He'd been required to…" but somehow I like what I typed better. And yes, I do normally proofread what I write, I can't help it.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I retired a couple of weeks ago and the only reason I need to know for sure what day it is, is so I know what trail t go ride! (some alternate directions every day and I like one direction over the other, others are busy on the weekends, etc.) There are no more weekdays to get through, no more Saturdays to try to pack everything in to, no more Sundays to mope and worry about Mon...the next day. There are only "Days."


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

waltaz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I like Piglet's take on it.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

chazpat said:


> Not what I was expecting, that's good!


That's the song( and revelant to the theme of the thread) that turned me on to his stuff. Check him out, he's good.

(Video not so good)





Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

The other half goes to work M-F so I can gauge the week off that. Taco Tuesday helps too.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SteveF said:


> I retired a couple of weeks ago and the only reason I need to know for sure what day it is, is so I know what trail t go ride! (some alternate directions every day and I like one direction over the other, others are busy on the weekends, etc.) There are no more weekdays to get through, no more Saturdays to try to pack everything in to, no more Sundays to mope and worry about Mon...the next day. There are only "Days."


Only because there are 7, count 'em, seven Saturdays in a week!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

What's a week?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Velobike said:


> What's a week?


Valid point! 😁


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

A bit of training keeps you tracking the days.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Once we reach our 60-somethings and retire...
the days go by more slowly
while the years go by more quickly


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Monday is garbage day, here.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MSU Alum said:


> Monday is Saturday reset day, here.


fify 🙃


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

r-rocket said:


> What day IS it? Did I retire and nobody told me?
> 
> I never have any idea anymore, made worse by working on different servers in wildly different global timezones. Day and time seem to shift randomly.


Used to love Space Ghost. ha ha.

Four and half more years for me maybe only 2-3 years before I start cutting back to two days a week. I'm starting to see the light of forgetting which day it is already.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I could totally see working locum jobs, say one to three weeks at a time, get paid really well, then have big blocks of free time to do cool things like camp and ride, do remodels, big trail building projects, and van builds.

I've got nearly 300 hours in my Nissan NV build, nearly done, just got some finish electrical and trim.

If I really retired, I'd want to move every couple years, taking vacations is not quite the same as living someplace.


----------



## ransom208 (Mar 31, 2021)

I lose track of days and i work full time.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

ransom208 said:


> I lose track of days and i work full time.


Yeah, and then sometimes I forget the time, next thing you know it'll be my wife's name


----------



## ransom208 (Mar 31, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> Yeah, and then sometimes I forget the time, next thing you know it'll be my wife's name


as long as it is not the wifes name during sex!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

ransom208 said:


> as long as it is not the wifes name during sex!


It's okay, if she's in another room.


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

Ahhhh, the weekend...
I still have a few years to go before retirement and then everyday will be Saturday...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

BRnPA said:


> Ahhhh, the weekend...
> I still have a few years to go before retirement and then everyday will be Saturday...


Beware... an interesting thing happens when every day is Saturday.
Saturday ceases to be as special.
{gasp!}
It's true. I remember when I retired in 2015, I thought, "This is going to be AWESOME -- I'll be able to ride my bike whenever I want!"
And this was true.
I could.
I do.
Cuz I do love to ride my bike.
But when you can ride whenever you want, the anticipation factor decreases. And anticipation is, well, something that adds to the event.
I'm not saying retirement isn't the best deal going -- it is -- just be prepared for a bit of a paradigm shift, cuz it'll happen.
=sParty


----------



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> Beware... an interesting thing happens when every day is Saturday.
> Saturday ceases to be as special.
> {gasp!}
> It's true. I remember when I retired in 2015, I thought, "This is going to be AWESOME -- I'll be able to ride my bike whenever I want!"
> ...


Good perspective. Saturdays are also when I mow the grass, fix the plumbing, clean the garage, rake the yard, touch-up painting, etc... I DON'T want to be doing all that stuff every day.


----------

